# New Dog Walking Service - Shropshire



## Mutt (May 19, 2014)

Hello!
Introducing our new dog walking & pet care service based in Whitchurch, North Shropshire. We offer a fully insured, friendly, professional service for you and your dogs. We also visit puppies, check on cats, turnout horses & look after small furries. Check out our website for more details. 
www.testedbypets.com/walkies


----------

